# Hello from Wisconsin



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone :wiggle If you can't tell I am new here. My name is Vanessa and I am the servent to my large crew. I live in West Bend, WI and am really hating the snow right now. I am 29, married and have 2 children in addition to my zoo. Here they are-

First we have Kip our Greyhound. He is going to be 9 this November









Next is our old man Tiger. He just turned 11. He is with my son Evan who just turned 3.









Then we have Rosie and Violet our Bunnies.









Here is my daughter Katie. She is going to be 6 in a week.









Last but not least is our latest additions....Hersheys and Apollo our new Bengal babies. Hersheys(marble girl) is 9mos old and Apollo(spotted boy) is just 4mos old.









I love sharing pictures so I am sure you will all see more of them all soon. I look forward to meeting you all and glad to be here! 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Vanessa, welcome to the forum. I'm Mike, the bulter/can-opener/man-friday and keeper of the keys for the Jellicle Tribe, a motley collection of rogue cats of dubious lineage. I really hope you like it here, we have lots of people with lots of experience with lots of things...and we have a few characters, too 

Your entire crew is beautiful, but the picture of Evan with his steely eyed bodyguard kitty Tiger is just *toooo* cute!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

What a beautiful family, furry and otherwise!  

I love the picture of the bunnies, and the kitties are adorable together. :luv


----------



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

Well hello, KipperGrey, err, I mean HersheysKiss! Fancy meeting ya here!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Another fellow Wisconsinite!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:kittyturn Welcome... you have a wonderful little family...


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I am loving it here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad you love it here Vanessa and cute pictures of fur and non-fur family :wink


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Vanessa! What a lovely family you have! Welcome.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

All of your "babies" are beautiful - both the human type and the furry type!


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely family Vanessa, welcome!


----------

